# Taking someone's Domain.



## DwarfAppletree (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, I have a website up but I want to change the domain name to suit my needs but the domain name is already taken. There is nothing but an index that is titled as an untitled document and that is all there is on the server as far as I can tell. Is there any I can contact the person of this domain and request for he /she to hand it over or find out when it expires? It looks like it isn't being used and I would like to put it to better use. Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You could certainly try. Go to any of the Domain registrars and look up the domain name. It will tell you who owns it and hopefully some valid contact information.

They don't have to give it up just because you ask, so don't get to excited if they don't


----------



## DwarfAppletree (Sep 27, 2004)

any suggestion on a good registrar to look up my domain on becuase I can't find a good one.?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

register.com is the one I always use to look at the WHOIS database.


----------

